# What is good to pair up with Satin Taupe?



## Summer (Feb 11, 2006)

If I use this as a lid color, what crease color can I pair up with it? Also, if I use this as a crease color, what lid color do I use? And even highlighter suggestions would be great!
I have green hazel eyes and brown hair, fair skin. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 11, 2006)

I have hazel eyes and fair skin too and satin taupe really gives me a hard time sometimes. But I found some combos that workedx for me:

slip pink or naked lunch on lid 
satin taupe in outer corner and crease

this ones really pretty:
satin taupe on lid
and leisuretime or hepcat in outer corner and lightly in crease


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 11, 2006)

everything. 
Seriously, satin taupe goes with everything. I wear it with cranberry. I wear it with coral. I wear it with any and every bright and anything in between.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Feb 11, 2006)

I wear satin taupe in the crease with era on the lid, not sure of any other combos for it though.


----------



## sweetza (Feb 11, 2006)

My everyday combo is satin taupe and sweet lust, but really it could go with anything.


----------



## more_please (Feb 11, 2006)

I have similar coloring to you, and I love satin taupe! some recs

-line your eyes with blacktrack fl, use satin taupe all over the lid, use phloof! to highlight, and pick a slightly darker or browner e/s (i like coco piggie) for the crease

-most purples and pinky purples, like nocturnelle in the outer v smoked into the lid of satin taupe

hth!


----------



## Summer (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has tried this but I was swatching some colors the other day and I really liked Satin Taupe with Patina.  But I would probably do Patina in the inner 1/3 of the eye and Satin Taupe on the rest.  Or something like that.


----------



## ben (Feb 13, 2006)

jest on the lid, satin taupe in the outter corner and crease and shroom to highlight

vex on the lid, satin taupe on the outter corner, brown down in the crease and shroom to highlight

era on the lid, satin taupe in the crease and shroom to highlight


----------

